# Introducing whites tree frogs?



## Mat314 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi,
I have recently purchased an adult female whites tree frog, I house her in a 45x45x60 exo terra. I am interested in getting another 1 or 2 whites tree frogs, I understand that to introduce them they would have to be of the same size, but is it wise to house more than one of this species together. Are females agressive or males agressive to each other etc?

Many thanks

Matt


----------



## Mat314 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have also read on a care sheet that you can house red eyed tree frogs of the same size with the whites, is this true? As that would be fantastic.
I should just note that I am just starting out with frogs, but I have read the care sheets and bought the books, but I think the forum is the place to get the best knowledge.

Matt


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Introducing whites shouldnt be a problem, but REFT and whites is the biggest no ever!


----------



## Mat314 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you, that clears that up for me.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Introducing whites shouldnt be a problem, but REFT and whites is the biggest no ever!


Out of interest, why?

Different conditions needed, aggression or one species out competing the other for resources?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Out of interest, why?
> 
> Different conditions needed, aggression or one species out competing the other for resources?


The white's will get big enough to eat the red eye and during the time it's growing to that size it will try and eat it everytime it see's it move


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Plus RETs need higher humidity and get stressed easily.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

andaroo said:


> The white's will get big enough to eat the red eye and during the time it's growing to that size it will try and eat it everytime it see's it move





Ron Magpie said:


> Plus RETs need higher humidity and get stressed easily.


Thanks.


----------

